# Warped pressure canner



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

Has anyone ever successfully used a pressure canner that wasn't flat? I bought a used one and didn't notice that it was rounded on the bottom. Shame on me! I have heard yes and no. I really need the use of the second canner right now. Thank you.


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

I had that happen once when DH set my empty/dry pressure canner on a stove eye that he didn't realize was on and it warped. He took a length of a 2 by 4 and layed it across the bottem and hammered it back into place.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't use it. The integrity of the pans shape has been compromised. I'd be afraid under pressure it would blow....not worth the chance for me. Just use it for water batch canning, but not pressure.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Mom has an old WWII era pressure canner that has a warped bottom and its still being used. It too was warped from being on the stove without water.

Use it...


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have 7 quarts of green beans in it now. It has done just fine. I really appreciate all the feed back. I just can't afford to go out and buy another if this one works. With green beans coming on, I really need 2 going. lol Thank you so much for the input.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

nana28 said:


> I have 7 quarts of green beans in it now. It has done just fine. I really appreciate all the feed back. I just can't afford to go out and buy another if this one works. With green beans coming on, I really need 2 going. lol Thank you so much for the input.


You may find a shop that could heat it up and press the bottom back flat.

If a pressure cooker fails it most likely won't be the bottom, the lid or sides that fail (they won't rupture), it will be the part of the lid where the gasket is, the part of the pot where the lid attaches and before this happens the safeties would have to fail.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I use my 22 qt one that has the bowed bottom all the time(for 6+yrs). 

I do admit that I was worried when I first got it until I called an aunt that had been canning for 40+ years and she gave me the go ahead.


----------

